# O Holy NIght CONTEST. Leontyne Price, Luciano Pavarotti, Jonas Kaufmann



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

We had Bjorling last year and he beat Sutherland




*O Holy Night - Leontyne Price




O Holy Night ~ Luciano Pavarotti (English/French*




The official video for “O Holy Night / Cantique de Noël (Minuit Chrétiens) from Jonas Kaufmann’s extended double album “It’s Christmas!”


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

All three are very beautiful to me. I don't know French but it sounds like Kaufmann totally nailed the French accent as well as a perfect English. To me Pavarotti's was the most beautiful and had the most exciting high note.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Aside of Bjorling singing in Swedish which is beautiful, I really require my Minuet Cretiens in true French as in this one:




But next to Alagna's superb French and his somewhat sad sound, I imagine of the 3 above Kaufmann makes a decent stab at the French. Pavarotti's French made Corelli's Romeo sound magnifique and Price didn't deliver a French for me.
Kaufmann by default.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

It’s an extremely difficult carol to sing. The lyric is ridiculously difficult in its own right in any language, especially if properly translated. Kaufmann does a good job in both languages, Pav is equally ridiculous in both. Price, singing in head voice throughout, who doesn’t bat an eye at the _tessitura _or seems involved, sounds too fruity. Kauffmann, because it seems so easy for him.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kaufmann’s voice is just plain ugly to me. Price doesn’t really capture me, neither, to be honest, does Pavarotti but I’ll give him the vote of the three.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Op.123 said:


> Kaufmann’s voice is just plain ugly to me. Price doesn’t really capture me, neither, to be honest, does Pavarotti but I’ll give him the vote of the three.


I agree that Pavarotti’s voice is vastly more beautiful than Kaufmann’s but I’m giving him the palm for his wonderful pronunciation of both languages.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

MAS said:


> I agree that Pavarotti’s voice is vastly more beautiful than Kauffma’s but I’m giving him the palm for his wonderful pronunciation of both languages.


I’m very okay with not hearing religious lyrics so it doesn’t bother me too much here.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm letting sentiment dictate my choice here. I've had the Leontyne Price Christmas Album (in which she is joined by the Wienersingverein ad the Vienna Phil under Karajan) in my collection since I was a teenager, and it's one that comes out very Chirstmas. It was a great favourite of my mother's too so, perhaps because she passed away quite recently, I'm voting for Leontyne.

Of the two tenors I preferred Pavarotti. Kaufmann have me a sore throat. (I don't usually feel that way about him, by the way.)

@nina foresti I rather liked the Alagna version.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Aside of Bjorling singing in Swedish which is beautiful, I really require my Minuet Cretiens in true French as in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alagna has a better version than this lukewarm one.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Op.123 said:


> Kaufmann’s voice is just plain ugly to me. Price doesn’t really capture me, neither, to be honest, does Pavarotti but I’ll give him the vote of the three.


These are my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> These are my thoughts exactly.


These are the second violins. Last year were the first violins with Bjorling and Sutherland.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gotta go with Kaufmann. Pavarotti singing in English doesn't do it for me. But my favorite rendition of this beautiful carol is by pop singer Maureen McGovern.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't know that Pavarotti had no idea how to sing in English, and only about half an idea how to sing in French. Is "better than Corelli" enough of a recommendation? Kaufmann is good (though not perfect) with both languages, but sounds throaty and strained as well as a bit rushed. That leaves Price, who makes a pleasing sound.

Is Jussi is still awake at this hour, I wonder? i must call on him...


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Kaufmann's in Dresden in 08 was way better than his disaster here. Out of these three, Pav wins.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

If people are concerned with language, the best French ones are:

Georges Thill
Raoul Jobin
Paul Franz
Jean Noté
Henri Albers
Richard Verreau
Richard Verreau live
Pol Plançon
Pol Plançon #2
Marcel Journet


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Mario Lanza knocks them all into a cocked hat! IMHO of course😂


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Mario Lanza knocks them all into a cocked hat! IMHO of course😂


I thought about using him but there was some issue I think with the recording maybe.. I have him in some future contests though. Nina really loves him as well.


----------



## toasino (Jan 3, 2022)

Seattleoperafan said:


> All three are very beautiful to me. I don't know French but it sounds like Kaufmann totally nailed the French accent as well as a perfect English. To me Pavarotti's was the most beautiful and had the most exciting high note.


To Each His Own, but for me, Price's high notes are gorgeous and sung with ease, IMO Her's is the most beautiful voice of the three as well as just about any soprano I ever heard live. I fell in love with her Christmas Album when it first came out and have loved it ever since.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I love the Price version of this, even though I associate the song more with male voices than female ones. Florez does a good performance of this, could that be my favourite? I just love the creamy luxury of the Price sound. I usually prefer what singers do with their voices rather than the voices themselves, but Price and Corelli are the two exceptions to that rule. This is going to be hard to beat (the Price Christmas album is essential Christmas listening in my house).

Ah, Pavarotti, I'd forgotten about his version. I generally prefer this in the dual language renditions, but it would be nice to have someone with better French and English than Pav. I love the song whoever is singing it, but Pav can't beat Price singing in her own language.

The Kaufmeister isn't in with a chance. His French is ok, his voice pleasant enough, but he can't beat the Queen from the South. (SOF aren't both you and Miss Price from the same state?)

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> I love the Price version of this, even though I associate the song more with male voices than female ones. Florez does a good performance of this, could that be my favourite? I just love the creamy luxury of the Price sound. I usually prefer what singers do with their voices rather than the voices themselves, but Price and Corelli are the two exceptions to that rule. This is going to be hard to beat (the Price Christmas album is essential Christmas listening in my house).
> 
> Ah, Pavarotti, I'd forgotten about his version. I generally prefer this in the dual language renditions, but it would be nice to have someone with better French and English than Pav. I love the song whoever is singing it, but Pav can't beat Price singing in her own language.
> 
> ...


Yes. She was from from 30 miles from my mother's birthplace.


----------

